
The Year Landlord Discourse Took over the Web - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/landlord-is-the-new-cop
======
nwah1
The frustration over unaffordable housing is completely understandable,
although making it about the landlords as people, rather than the system, is
unhelpful and likely to backfire.

If you don't understand why things are unaffordable, then you won't be able to
fix it. A combination of issues are at play, but primarily there are two
causes... land speculation and regulations that impede supply. The first
category can be solved with a land value tax, and the second category requires
overcoming the NIMBY lobby, but also ironically overcoming the anti-landlord
lobby itself whenever rent control is in play.

